
Taxi ride in Flanders? Legally mandated fifteen minute wait - markvdb
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.tijd.be%2Fpolitiek-economie%2Fbelgie%2Falgemeen%2Fuber-rit-in-vlaanderen-eerst-een-kwartier-wachten%2F10203567.html
======
markvdb
TLDR: If you book a taxi by phone or online, the driver is legally obliged to
only start 15 minutes after that.

